# Mélanger applications et documents dans Dock



## sam2008 (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrai savoir si il y aurait un moyen ou un softawre pour mettre aussi des documents dans la partie des applications dans le dock. Là j'ai les applications à gauche et les documents à droite (fichier word etc..), et je souhaiterai les mélanger. En fait c'est purement visuel parce que je supporte pas cette ligne en pointillé qui sépare les 2 catègories.

Merci d'avance,

Sam


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2009)

Il existe des logiciels qui remplacent le Dock donc tu peux regarder de ce côté là. Il y en a aussi qui le traficotent.

En tous cas, je déplace dans le sous-forum Personnalisation.


----------



## sam2008 (7 Septembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse pourrais-tu me donner des références parce que je trouve rien sur google... Sinon je voudrais garder la même forme du dock, pas me retrouver avec une barre de tâche comme sur les pc.

Merci,


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2009)

As-tu essayé SuperDocker ?


----------



## sam2008 (7 Septembre 2009)

J'ai déja utilisé SuperDocker mais il ne permet que de changer l'apparence du dock, pas la forme.


----------



## Scoubidou2009 (7 Septembre 2009)

Personne a une idée pour ma question alors?


----------



## wath68 (7 Septembre 2009)

Les applis c'est à gauche, les trucs persos à droite.
Tu ne peux pas changer cela.

Par contre rien ne t'empêche d'enlever les fameux pointillés, en les remplaçant par une icône invisible, comme celle-là par exemple :

->->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<-<-

Si si, il y a bien une icône entre les flèches.

Regarde la capture dans ma signature, il n'y a aucun séparateur.


----------



## Scoubidou2009 (7 Septembre 2009)

"Les applis c'est à gauche, les trucs persos à droite.
Tu ne peux pas changer cela."

Huum ça m'étonne de Mac os x qui se veut ultra customizable mais bon...

Et quel est cette méthode qui permet de remplacer ces pointillé par une icône invisible dis moi?


----------



## wath68 (7 Septembre 2009)

Tu peux utiliser CandyBar


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2009)

Scoubidou2009 a dit:


> "Les applis c'est à gauche, les trucs persos à droite.
> Tu ne peux pas changer cela."
> 
> Huum ça m'étonne de Mac os x *qui se veut ultra customizable* mais bon...
> ...


Je ne sais pas où tu as lu ou entendu ça mais je pense que c'est complètement erroné. En terme d'interface graphique, Mac OS X n'est pas personnalisable du tout : il faut ruser au maximum pour changer la moindre chose.


----------



## Scoubidou2009 (8 Septembre 2009)

J'ai regardé candybar mais c'est pas vraiment ce que je cherche. Je souhaiterai effacer complètement la séparation entre les les documents et applications, sans avoir cette ligne discontinu entre les 2.


----------



## Fìx (9 Septembre 2009)

Scoubidou2009 a dit:


> J'ai regardé candybar mais c'est pas vraiment ce que je cherche. Je souhaiterai effacer complètement la séparation entre les les documents et applications, sans avoir cette ligne discontinu entre les 2.



Wath t'a donné la solution quelques posts plus haut :



wath68 a dit:


> Par contre rien ne t'empêche d'enlever les fameux pointillés, en les remplaçant par une icône invisible, comme celle-là par exemple :
> 
> ->->
> 
> ...



J'te remets son image en pièce jointe...

Tu l'enregistres quelque part*, et tu remplaces l'image des pointillés de la barre du dock (dans candybar) par cette image!

Ainsi, il y'aura toujours un séparateur.... mais invisible! 


_*de cette manière_

.


----------



## ceslinstinct (14 Septembre 2009)

sam2008 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrai savoir si il y aurait un moyen ou un softawre pour mettre aussi des documents dans la partie des applications dans le dock. Là j'ai les applications à gauche et les documents à droite (fichier word etc..), et je souhaiterai les mélanger. En fait c'est purement visuel parce que je supporte pas cette ligne en pointillé qui sépare les 2 catègories.
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Je vient de tester de placer un fichier *sparseimage* juste à coté de l'icône du *Finder* sans aucun problème (mais reste en permanence dans le Dock).
Pour des dossiers ça marche aussi.

Il suffit de faire prendre des vessies pour des lanterne au Dock (c'est à dire le tromper).

@+


----------



## valdiviano (16 Décembre 2009)

Hello !

Une ch'tite question....

Si on met par mégarde un document dans la partie Applications du dock, que devient ce document ?

Ca m'est arrivé récemment et le document en question semble avoir complètement disparu !
Même avec Spotlight, impossible de le trouver !! C'est comme s'il n'avait jamais existé !
Pas bien grave vu que j'en avais une copie sur une clé USB, mais juste par curiosité.....

Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Décembre 2009)

valdiviano a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Une ch'tite question....
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Un fichier document (pour moi c'est du texte) ne doit pas être possible d'aller dans la partie gauche du Dock si il n'est pas considéré comme une application.

Tu as sans doute voulu tromper le Dock, mais tu as oublié une commande importante.

Un fichier texte *on peu le placer dans la partie gauche du Dock*, mais faut pas oublier de lui dire de garder l'original (dans le Dock c'est qu'un lien).

Si j'ai pas compris ta question suivant tes dires, alors explique ce que tu as fait.

@+


----------



## valdiviano (16 Décembre 2009)

J'ai sélectionné le fichier dans le Finder avec la souris, et je l'ai emmené ainsi dans la partie gauche du dock....et là pfuiiiittt ! plus de fichier ! disparu !! il n'est pas dans le dock et il n'est plus dans le Finder....et spotlight ne le trouve pas ! 

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Décembre 2009)

valdiviano a dit:


> J'ai sélectionné le fichier dans le Finder avec la souris, et je l'ai emmené ainsi dans la partie gauche du dock....et là pfuiiiittt ! plus de fichier ! disparu !! il n'est pas dans le dock et il n'est plus dans le Finder....et spotlight ne le trouve pas !
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse



Sans te manquer de respect, tu pourrais dire quel type d'ordinateur et le système que tu utilise (la version exacte avec toutes les décimales exemple: 10.6.3 )

Ça aide souvent pour donner une réponse précise, suivant la configuration du poseur de question.

Cordialement

@+


----------



## valdiviano (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est un iMac 21,5" avec Snow Leopard 10.6.2.


----------



## kabyle76 (16 Décembre 2009)

Désolé de vous déranger avec un message qui n'a rien a voir avec le sujet mais c'est assez urgent.
Bonsoir, j'aurai besoin d'un petit service. Je cherche un possesseur du logiciel keynote pour me convertir un fichier .key pour vista, ainsi je pourrai le visualiser sur PowerPoint.
Merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

Pour pouvoir placer ce que l'on veut dans le Dock et où on veut c'est possible sans logiciel externe.

Le système d'Apple permet de le faire.   

Pour moi c'est simple, a vous de voir.

Un fichier où un dossier à gauche dans le Dock:

Commande i de l'élément, (mémorisez l'extension) remplacez l'extension par .app
Acceptez la modification.
Placez l'icône dans la partie gauche du Dock (alors un splendide sens interdit dans le Dock, *on s'en fou*).
Commande I de l'élément et redonnez lui son extension, et acceptez la modification.

Fermez la fenêtre.

Un clic sur l'icône avec le sens interdit ouvre l'élément et lui donne son icône d'origine.

Pour la partie droite du Dock, il suffit de remplacer .app par une extension de fichier.

Je pense pas que ce soit du piratage, mais on peut gérer son Dock suivant ses goûts.  

Testé avec Léopard, a vous de dire si Snow Léopard accepte cette modification?

@+ :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (19 Décembre 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Testé avec Léopard, a vous de dire si Snow Léopard accepte cette modification?



Ça fonctionne!^^ Trop fort! XD

Par contre, j'suppose que c'est pareil avec Léo, on perd le système quand même bien appréciable des "Piles" (et autres) lorsqu'ils sont à leurs vraies places! :sick:

Là, ça ouvre le dossier direct dans le finder....

Donc bon, ça peut avoir aussi son utilité aussi.... en tout cas, moi j'les aime bien où ils sont! ^^


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ça fonctionne!^^ Trop fort! XD
> 
> Par contre, j'suppose que c'est pareil avec Léo, on perd le système quand même bien appréciable des "Piles" (et autres) lorsqu'ils sont à leurs vraies places! :sick:
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Un dossier placé de cette façon dans la partie droite du Dock n'est plus une pile (tu le déclare comme un dossier normal).

Donc t'attend pas que le système corrige ton erreur, tu le berne alors il est assez gentil pour faire fonctionner ton dossier comme un dossier normal.

J'ai jamais dit que le texte écrit plus haut était à utiliser, j'expliquais seulement que l'on pouvait tromper le Dock sans avoir trop de problèmes.

Donc à ne pas faire, puisque Apple ne la pas prévu.

@+


----------



## valdiviano (22 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ces infos très intéressantes, la manip fonctionne aussi avec Snow Leopard...mais ça ne répond pas à ma question. 

Ce que je voulais savoir, c'est ce qu'est devenu le fichier Excel que j'ai bêtement mis du mauvais côté du dock sans avoir changé son extension....il n'est pas dans le dock et impossible de le trouver sur le disque dur avec le Finder ou avec Spotlight ! Est-il tombé dans un trou noir ?? 
(c'est pure curiosité car j'avais une copie du fichier sur une clé USB, mais quand même j'aimerais bien savoir !  )


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Décembre 2009)

valdiviano a dit:


> Ce que je voulais savoir, c'est ce qu'est devenu le fichier Excel que j'ai bêtement mis du mauvais côté du dock sans avoir changé son extension....il n'est pas dans le dock et impossible de le trouver sur le disque dur avec le Finder ou avec Spotlight ! Est-il tombé dans un trou noir ??
> (c'est pure curiosité car j'avais une copie du fichier sur une clé USB, mais quand même j'aimerais bien savoir !  )


Bonsoir

Pour des recherche je préfère utiliser *EasyFind* il trouve plus que *Spotlight*.

Si avec lui tu trouve pas alors ça risque d'être perdu.

http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/EasyFind.html

Utilisé avec Léopard, non testé avec le Snow donc à toi l'honneur.

Une question sans doute bête, la corbeille du Dock l'aurais pas pris pour un cadeau de Noël avant l'heure?

Et si tu change la position du Dock, ton fichier serais pas au bord de l'écran?

@+


----------



## valdiviano (23 Décembre 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pour des recherche je préfère utiliser *EasyFind* il trouve plus que *Spotlight*.
> 
> ...



Bonjour et merci beaucoup ! 

EasyFind semble en effet plus performant que Spotlight, puisqu'il m'a retrouvé le fichier perdu ! 

Il semble donc que lorsqu'on met un fichier document du mauvais côté du dock, ce fichier se retrouve dans Bibliothèque/Favoris.....

Merci encore !


----------

